
Show HN: Crossnote – a note taking extension for VSCode - shd101wyy
https://github.com/0xGG/vscode-crossnote
======
OptionX
For my classes I normally use Markdown with Markdown Math extension for a
Latex-like math mode. Usually does the trick except for miscellaneous
diagrams. Still looking for a good solution for that, but for the time being I
use some alternative like Dia or Lucidchart and embed it as an image.

~~~
jbreiding
Have you tried mermaid? I guess it really depends on the editor and viewer you
are using.

I've used this mostly with vscode and rendering from gitlab/hub,
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=bierner....](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=bierner.markdown-
mermaid).

~~~
shmoogy
Sick. Thank you for this.

------
pdepip
Love this! Similar to my project [https://mmap.it](https://mmap.it).

For me, the biggest issue with all of these note tools is accessibility. I
want to be able to find the information I want with google like search, and no
expensive context switching. With mmap, everything is operated by global
shortcuts so you never leave your current window.

~~~
justinjc
FYI: I'm getting "Version not found: latest" when I try the download link.

~~~
pdepip
Thanks for the heads up! Sorry about that, it should be working now. Let me
know if you still have any issues

------
mikece
I gotta ask: what does this do that Evernote or Standard Notes doesn't do
(aside from live in VS Code)?

~~~
shd101wyy
1\. Open source. 2\. Pure markdown with extended syntaxes, supporting all
kinds of diagrams (Mermaid, PlantUML, Vega, ECharts, etc) and LaTeX Math. You
can also create slides (powered by Reveal.js) directly in Crossnote. 3\. Local
widgets support. Such as abc music notation, OCR, Kanban (<\- syntax might
change in the future), etc. More widgets are coming out in the future. 4\.
Cloud widgets support. Cloud widgets are those communicate data with our cloud
server. The first cloud widget I supported in Crossnote was the
`/crossnote.comment` widget, which allows you to make comment directly inside
your markdown note. 5\. You own your data. All your notes are stored locally
(If you are using Crossnote PWA then all notes are stored in your browser). So
it's easier to take control of your data. 6\. Coming out soon: P2P based real-
time collaborative editing 7\. And many more ;)

That's all I can think about right now :) Thank you

------
isuckatcoding
Initially, the name made me think you do some kind of cross platform/instance
syncing

~~~
shd101wyy
Yep I also made a web version

[http://github.com/0xGG/crossnote](http://github.com/0xGG/crossnote)

It's a progressive web application so it can work offline and play well on
mobile devices. Besides, the PWA version supports running git commands right
inside the browser with zero server dependencies (if CORS proxy doesn't
count). So you can synchronize your notebooks with arbitrary git repositories
anywhere anytime ;)

------
behnamoh
I would tread carefully because last time I checked, VSCode was using +600MB
_just for extensions_! I only used few extensions for Python and Haskell.

OS: Windows 10

------
dzonga
currently using stackedit.io for something like this. #tag integration on
stackedit is non-existent though I use my own tags. also embedding images
directly not possible without using url's. otherwise happy with it as it
sync's to my google drive.

------
c-smile
What is the point in such functionality exactly in code editor, VSCode or
whatever?

------
tinkrr
Nice, I was thinking of doing something similar for Notepad++.

~~~
gregmac
I already use notepad++ this way. Mostly, it is my scratch pad for stuff until
I figure out what to do with it (save in Evernote, create an issue, send email
or slack message, etc).

The killer feature that enables this is if you create a new document, it stays
there (as "new2" or whatever) until you explicitly close that document.
Closing notepad++, rebooting, etc doesn't matter - it's still there next time
you open notepad++.

I've tried with vscode, but its behavior of closing everything if you open a
folder just makes it not work for me, even though I often use it for coding.

------
bobbydreamer
VScode is getting slower taking lots of memory

~~~
jedieaston
Just set it up so it only activates extensions when entering a specific
workspace. You can add the extensions names to settings.json in the .vscode (I
believe) folder in the root of your project and they will enable/disable on
load.

[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/extension-
gallery](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/extension-gallery)

